# What exactly does it mean to live for God's glory?



## Confessor (Oct 22, 2009)

What is going through one's mind if God's glory is the ultimate end of his actions?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 22, 2009)

"Am I being obedient to God's revealed will?"

WLC Question 91

AMR


----------



## Confessor (Oct 22, 2009)

I mean, more with respect to the workings of one's mind. One can be faultless in terms of legalistic righteousness as Paul was, but only regenerates can live for God's glory. What does it mean to make the glory of God one's ultimate end or purpose?


----------



## cih1355 (Oct 22, 2009)

Obeying and loving God. Doing, thinking, and desiring things with the motivation to honor and please God.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 22, 2009)

That you seek God's will in everything, informed by His Word, and by His grace alone.


----------



## dr_parsley (Oct 23, 2009)

I often do things for my wife's pleasure or convenience at the expense of my own, but I can do it without even realising it - not making a decision to do it because I want to put my wife first, but it's just what I want to do and only when I look back and analyse can I realise why I did it that way. It's like that with God (though lamentably less frequently for me), that I can make a decision or do a certain thing, and later look back and recognise that I was thinking only of His honour and glory and was not thinking of myself at all - was being forgetful of myself. Another situation would be if you work for a company - you can develop a habit of putting the company or the team before yourself. Now to "live for God's glory", if it is to mean something that is not in our own strength, I think means to have that sort of thing developed as a consistent habit. Such a short sentence to summarise a fearful and glorious influence of God in a believer's life! By its very nature it seems clear that only God can effect in a person this habit of forgetfulness of self and focus on God's glory. If it a work of ours then the very exercise of our will and strength in that work shows that it was partly to our glory.


----------



## Christoffer (Oct 23, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> That you seek God's will in everything, informed by His Word, and by His grace alone.



This is something that I have been thinking a lot about lately, so I must ask a further question:

What does it mean to seek God's will in everything, *by His grace alone*?

I would appreciate your, or someone elses, input regarding this.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Christoffer said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> > That you seek God's will in everything, informed by His Word, and by His grace alone.
> ...




Realizing that it is faith in Christ's righteousness *alone*, resting in that alone, that makes us "right" in God's sight.

It is not our own "good" works that make us right because we have and do sin, and God has every right to punish us for our disobedience against Him.

We can only marvel at and live in light of the fact that God has, undeservedly, according to reasons known only to Himself, chosen to give us what we do not deserve- mercy and count us righteous, somehow because of Christ... and only because of Christ.


----------



## Jim Peet (Oct 23, 2009)

Live for God's glory = to magnify His name


----------

